# Pipe - R.Wozniak



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome. I am a new user and amateur pipemaker. I want to show you my latest pipe, what do you think about them?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I love what you did with the stem.
What material are you using on the woods finish?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I like that stem as well, and I'm usually *extremely* conservative when it comes to stems. My idea of 'cutting edge' is a normal saddle bit...


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

splattttttt said:


> I love what you did with the stem.
> What material are you using on the woods finish?


Sorry for my english. I am not sure what do you mean. You ask me about wood polishing or about wood colours?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Just finish in general


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Well. Two type of mordant and polished with felt and carnauba wax.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

I also love the stem! Where are you from? Great craftsmanship!


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm from Poland - in Europe


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

First off, welcome to Puff! 

That is a very nice pipe. How long have you been making them?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

R.Wozniak said:


> Well. Two type of mordant and polished with felt and carnauba wax.


My assumptions were correct. That is how I like them best. Keep up the good work and welcome to Puff


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Czesc! and welcome to Puff!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank's. I made this pipe ca 8 hours. You praise my work, but if you see any mistakes? It is helpfull for future.


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello. I made next pipe. Morta and acrylic stem. What do you think about? 

























And my experimental rhodesian pipe:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I like it! It looks old. Is there supposed to be a crack or is it just a trick of the light?


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Where? On rhodesian pipe is crack (in other side  ), but on the morta pipe not.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome!! Beautiful pipes you have there!! I especially like the fact that you are not making only "pokers" as some pipe makers do. I heard that morta was an expensive and difficult to work with, is it true?


----------



## Apocalypse Cleric (Dec 1, 2013)

Pretty nice dude, i'm a big fan of the Rhodesian pipe you made, I find it to be very eye appealing.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

R.Wozniak said:


> Where? On rhodesian pipe is crack (in other side  ), but on the morta pipe not.


After a second look on the Morta I realized it's not a crack but a design feature. Still looks great!


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Morta is hard material. It's more difficult polished than briar or diffrent materials. Poker's from morta is strange for me because morta is light and may be not a sitter.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Chris0673 said:


> I like it! *It looks old.*


Wikipedia says, "Bog-wood, also known as abonos and morta, especially in the world of the pipesmokers,[1] is a material from trees that have been buried in peat bogs and preserved from decay by the acidic and anaerobic bog conditions, sometimes *for hundreds or even thousands of years.*"


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow! Ok that is officially really cool!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Cześć!

This good Polish guy needs a good Polish pipe, so I may be making a purchase in the near future.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Cześć!
> 
> This good Polish guy needs a good Polish pipe, so I may be making a purchase in the near future.


A, just what the forum needs, a thread with too few vowels. :lol: You gotta spend more time on the pipe side, Andrew!

I remember Latakius Vituscan (DJ) had some really nice Polish pipes. Must be in the genes.


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

szyzk said:


> Cześć!
> 
> This good Polish guy needs a good Polish pipe, so I may be making a purchase in the near future.


No problem :wink: I hope that i will be create more and better.


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

One from last pipes. Do you like it?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautifully done! Love the grain pattern!


----------



## ravkesef (May 4, 2011)

Here's what I think about your pipes: they are absolutely beautiful! I have no idea how well engineered they are, but they are truly works of art. Well done, sir!


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome. One from new pipes. What do you mean?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Great pipe! Well done!

I wish I had your skills sir. :clap2:


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow that Morta pipe is amazing! Rafał, do you own a shop that you sell these pipes out of?


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Well I'making pipe. It's my hobby. Yes i sell my pipe. Please send me private message if you want to know more because i cant give link to my website.


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Two new pipes. Rusticated Poker Pipes.
View attachment 84255

View attachment 84258

View attachment 84256

View attachment 84257


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello. I don't write here long time. So my new pipe's. Last time I started making pipe all time. It is my new job 8) Do you like it?


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I really like the PICT0271. That is some cool looking grain I haven't seen on a pipe like that before. Very nicely made. You have good talent.

James


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello. New pipes!


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

The Cave 2 (I saw more pictures of it on your website) is incredible looking! Is that briar? I would love to know how you got those deep fissures in it.


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

stealthpenguin said:


> The Cave 2 (I saw more pictures of it on your website) is incredible looking! Is that briar? I would love to know how you got those deep fissures in it.


Yes it is briar. These fissures are c.a. 5 mm - The chamber is surrounded minimum 5 mm briar. Thank's for visit.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i respect you for making pipes other than POKERS, I forget who it was but a pipemaker told me that lovats/canadians/ect are truely difficult to make from an engineering perspective. Also there is less room for error. Doing great work brother.


----------



## R.Wozniak (Nov 17, 2013)

pipinho said:


> i respect you for making pipes other than POKERS, I forget who it was but a pipemaker told me that lovats/canadians/ect are truely difficult to make from an engineering perspective. Also there is less room for error. Doing great work brother.


Well. I make a lot of pokers and cherrywood's but it is always my idea. This pipemaker has right. Classic shapes are most difficult. You must see every irregularity and make it straight.


----------

